# Is this a 68 or 69 Center Auto Console? or other year?



## PMaurer (Jan 6, 2021)

Hey Folks

I have a console that does not look like any of the other 69 consoles that I have see in pictures. It lacks the inset woodgrain in front of the shifter. Can any one identify this
as a 69 year console? Would I have had some other accessory option in front of the console with this particular console? Or is it just from a different year?











Thanks in advance!


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi PMaurer,

While I can’t confirm as I don’t have AT cars nor console parts for AT 68/69 cars, it appears possible that you have a 68 Hurst Dual Gate console with the 69 Slap Stick AT shifter. I’m sure someone with a 68 Hurst Dual Gate could provide you the dimensions to compare.









1968 68 Pontiac GTO Hurst Dual Gate His Hers Console and Shifter ORIGINAL | eBay


<p dir="ltr">Original used 1968 pontiac GTO CONSOLE & DUAL GATE SHIFTER. Very good used condition as pictured. Please ask any questions before bidding. The winning bidder agrees to pay $ 100.00 Shipping in the continental U.S.</p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## jet460 (Oct 23, 2015)

My 68 lemans has that, with a T handle shifter.
I think 69 had it too.
Probably with that ball shifter.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice !!
68 LeMans or GTO console ... or Tempest.... 1 year
fits both the 2 speed shifter,,,68 dual gate .... and the 69-72 style shifters 
69 is a 1 year console also,,, no lid latch ,.... and wood grain
70-72 had a lid latch and the console body has a small rectangle hole for the latch to hook in

and 

you should have the ratchet shifter ,,, i can tell by the slot the shifter moves in its the wide hole,,,,that came with the 
ratchet style shifters in 69 n 70 ..
if you put yours in first gear and push the knob towards the antenna on your fender
it should stop in second ,,, release a bit of pressure feel the click then push away into 3rd...
Scott


----------



## PMaurer (Jan 6, 2021)

Yup, BLK69JUDGE, I can definitely confirm it's a slap-shift/ratchet and I love driving it that way. My PHS documents a ship date of 9/19/68. Could this have been a cross-over production build where they stop installing the dual gate and went with the slap-stick shifter? Honestly have not seen any 68 dual gates before with this console, so thanks for the ebay link GTOTIGR. No lid latch, but has hole towards the front underneath the lid for where the optional light would go? Another tell is I have(had) for the early 69 is the full 68 console extension harness, which apparently got cut up towards the firewall at some point. When I replaced the fatigued shifter cable with Shiftworks cable (works awesome now!) I discovered the harness just laying underneath the console not connected to anything. Wires cut, no connector on end. Couldn't find anything under the dash where it might have been cut from.










I am still sorting out exactly what to do with that, since I have the neutral safety at the end of the steering column, but have no reverse lights. They did light up when I move the column ring manually. The back drive rod assembly is completely missing which I've bought the replacements. Assuming PO removed when they put on the headers. Haven't tried yet, but I am guessing I don't have the room to re-install it yet until I go back to stock manifolds. I am guessing I only need that harness to get the console shift light working again, and maybe that's all that was connected from the factory? Always fun trying to sort out these issues! Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks for the responses so far!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I think what you have is a 68 console and harness that someone adapted to your 69 gearshift.

The hole in the compartment was for a light/switch assembly. This was deleted during early 68 production since there were problems keeping the light turned off.

The 68 neutral start/back up switch was mounted under the gearshift. This switch was moved to the column in 69 and requires the back drive mechanism to operate correctly. The previous owner likely adjusted it so it will start but the back up lights will not work until the back drive is reinstalled.

For a 69 all you need is the grey wire for the gearshift quadrant light. It will connect to the dash light harness behind the clock/tach area.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

x2 with Ed
some one chopped a 68 harness ...


----------

